# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Runescapeman (7. März 2012)

Hi^^

ich wuerde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken, also meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr eine braucht 
schickt mir dazu pls eine pn mit entweder eurer email ODER charname + realm


----------

